# Truly silent wheel? Please help!



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm currently using a "silent" spinner wheel and it is anything but silent. It shakes and when attached to the cage it shakes the whole cage. I live in rented accommodation so I have to keep my hamster in my room. Now that she is a bit bigger she can really make a lot of noise on her wheel which it's making it hard to sleep.

This is the wheel I use at the moment










Please if anyone can give me a link to a tried and tested wheel that they use and know to be whisper quite please let me know.

Thanks in advance


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh god, I have asked OH for one of these for my bday  Luckily he hasn't ordered it yet but if your hammy creates a racket then my rats surely will.

I made a thread on wheels a while ago will see if I can dig it out.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/222906-ok-rat-wheels.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

Karlie Wooden Bogie Wheel 20cm - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies

They are completely silent, all you hear is the pitter patter of feet as they are running 
I have 4 of them and even as they age they stay silent, unless you get a hammy that likes to store their food under it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Oh god, I have asked OH for one of these for my bday  Luckily he hasn't ordered it yet but if your hammy creates a racket then my rats surely will.
> 
> I made a thread on wheels a while ago will see if I can dig it out.


You can attach the big spinners to the side of the cage, they are much, much quieter that way


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh that's good then. I don't even know if my older 2 will use it but I think the babies will.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

I dunno if hamsters can use it but i use the flying saucer wheel for my mice. It pretty quiet. I can sleep with 3 of them going and nobody in other rooms can hear it


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

peter0 said:


> I dunno if hamsters can use it but i use the flying saucer wheel for my mice. It pretty quiet. I can sleep with 3 of them going and nobody in other rooms can hear it


Syrians don't tend to like the flying saucers, some will use them but most won't


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Syrians don't tend to like the flying saucers, some will use them but most won't


My syrian thoiught it made an excellent toilet/food storage. Does that count as using it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2012)

bewitched said:


> My syrian thoiught it made an excellent toilet/food storage. Does that count as using it :lol:


Ya know I think that might count, he used it for something so it didn't go to waste


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Deffinatly recommend the karlie wheel they are so silent

On a side note the SS pictured is NOT big enough for a Syrian it is only 6.5 inch a Syrian needs at least 8 inch, the next size up ss is 12 inch


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah i wasn't sure if they could use them. To be fair my baby boy mouse Nibbler prefers it as his den too


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> Deffinatly recommend the karlie wheel they are so silent
> 
> On a side note the SS pictured is NOT big enough for a Syrian it is only 6.5 inch a Syrian needs at least 8 inch, the next size up ss is 12 inch


Yeah I know I use the 8.5 inch wheel I just typed in silent spinner into google and used the first image. Thanks for the concern though.

Looks like I will be getting a Karlie wheel for my hamster then . Thanks again everyone for all the advice you've been really helpful as always .


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Oh god, I have asked OH for one of these for my bday  Luckily he hasn't ordered it yet but if your hammy creates a racket then my rats surely will.
> 
> I made a thread on wheels a while ago will see if I can dig it out.


I would avoid it if you can. I really don't understand how it has such good reviews on amazon. My hamster likes to chew the little yellow stopper which is not good!!

She chewed it so much it made it loose and when she was running on it the yellow bit came of so the wheel actually fell off leaving her trapped underneath. Luckily I was there and saw it happen so I could take it off right away.

This in my opinion is terrible design!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

good choice Lee, i agree with the others the karlie is the quietest of them all, one thing to check out for is any rough bits on the inside of the wheel though, i had a hammy who cut her foot on a splinter of wood, so if you feel anything just smooth it down with a bit of sand paper


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

noushka05 said:


> good choice Lee, i agree with the others the karlie is the quietest of them all, one thing to check out for is any rough bits on the inside of the wheel though, i had a hammy who cut her foot on a splinter of wood, so if you feel anything just smooth it down with a bit of sand paper


Thanks for the tip I will look out for that


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

On a side note...Does anyone want to buy a 1 month old slightly chewed silent spinner ?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

DeadLee said:


> Yeah I know I use the 8.5 inch wheel I just typed in silent spinner into google and used the first image. Thanks for the concern though.
> 
> Looks like I will be getting a Karlie wheel for my hamster then . Thanks again everyone for all the advice you've been really helpful as always .


there isnt aan 8.5 SS only 4.5" 6.5" and 12" the first 2 are much too small for a syrian and the 12 is too big to fit in most hamster cages, they are hedgehog wheel sizes and only fit in a ZZ 2 with the grill left off


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> there isnt aan 8.5 SS only 4.5" 6.5" and 12" the first 2 are much too small for a syrian and the 12 is too big to fit in most hamster cages, they are hedgehog wheel sizes and only fit in a ZZ 2 with the grill left off


Sorry my mistake I thought the medium one was bigger. In that case then she will be enjoying a bigger wheel soon enough as I have already ordered the karlie one.

I just thought because it was bigger than the rotastak wheel that came with the cage it would be big enough.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

my mouse has a silent spinner wheel and i dont hear a noise, i have just got my multimammate mice and syrian hamster a flying sauser wheel each my multis look like they going round on a record on it they havent got the hang of it yet, my syrian hasnt seen his so dont know if he will like it if he doesnt i will give his to the multis and get him a differant 1


----------



## whitefairy (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi.
Wodent wheel it's really silent. Also there are trixie also really silent. 20 cm it's good for syrian hamster.

Transoniz Wodent Wheels


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> there isnt aan 8.5 SS only 4.5" 6.5" and 12" the first 2 are much too small for a syrian and the 12 is too big to fit in most hamster cages, they are hedgehog wheel sizes and only fit in a ZZ 2 with the grill left off


I have a 12 inch ss in Tillys roddy rabbit cage, it was a bit too tall at first but 'somewhere' i read how to cut the frame stand down, it fits fine now but yes it was noisy before and noisy after.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Oh god, I have asked OH for one of these for my bday  Luckily he hasn't ordered it yet but if your hammy creates a racket then my rats surely will.
> 
> I made a thread on wheels a while ago will see if I can dig it out.


I have a "Silent" Spinner for my rats and we can hear them distinctly from the next room every night 

Edited to add that they still love the thing!!


----------

